# Mushroom talk



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

What did one mushroom say to the other?





Gee, you look like a fun guy.



Courtesy of my first grader.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

We need a little kid jokes thread!

What did one hat say to the other?

I'll hang out here, you go on a head!


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> What did one mushroom say to the other?
> 
> Gee, you look like a fun guy.
> 
> Courtesy of my first grader.


ROFL


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's one courtesy of my 10 yr old cousin:

How do you make a tissue dance?

Put a lil' boogie in it.


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

My daughter's fav:

Why did the lollipop cross the road?

It was stuck to the chicken.


----------

